# My Camera Died



## Alpha (Mar 28, 2006)

This is like some freak accident failed surgery. The whole thing was totally routine. I dissasembled my Gralfex to clean the focusing ring. While trying to reattach the lens assembly to the body, I completely ruined the rangefinder. 

Great, just great. No MF camera to speak of anymore. Sell it for parts?

expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive expletive


----------



## Alpha (Mar 28, 2006)

This is like losing a family member or something.


----------



## terri (Mar 28, 2006)

That's awful! Is this the same one you just re-lubed that you were talking about in the thread below?


----------



## Alpha (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah...everything was working perfectly...then when I went to reassemble it, one of the springs in the rangefinder got comepletely messed up. I'm basically gonna strip it down to the body (i.e. pull off the rangefinder), re-orient it, and put it back together sort of like a souped up XL wide angle, except it'll have to be used with viewing glass, unless i feel like walking around shooting photos at infinity lol. I dunno if I'll use it or sell it after I finish the mods. Either way I'll post pics. My biggest concern is messing something up yet again, but there aren't really any intricate parts on the camera except for the RF, which I already succeeded in breaking, so modding it into a wide angle view camera should be relatively fool-proof.

I'm still really ****ed though.


----------



## terri (Mar 28, 2006)

aww, that really is terrible.   Any chance someone could repair it, or you think it's hopeless now?


----------



## Alpha (Mar 28, 2006)

The springs got bent, and out of place. Only someone intricately familiar with the XL who happened to have lots of parts lying around would be able to fix it. Even then, repair costs would probably be prohibitive.


----------



## Oldfireguy (Mar 28, 2006)

Seems to me there is a parts dealer in Oregon but I can't remember the website. Maybe search it out on the web and you will locate them.

Have you tried this site?  Graflex.org


----------



## Alpha (Mar 28, 2006)

The RF in this camera is amazingly intricate. I'd have no chance of putting it back together successfully myself. It's alright...I've already completely most of the mod for the wide-angle.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 28, 2006)

Sorry Max... It has happened to me on a few occasions. Hang tough and use it with an external (uncoupled) rangefinder. A few extra steps but if you really like the camera it's worth trying.

On the other hand, can you give me the measurements of the spring you ruined? I might have some extra ones in my spring bins and I'll send you one for free if it fits.


----------



## Alpha (Mar 29, 2006)

I already gutted the RF. All I need now is a metal plate to seal off the top, and some glass for the back. Then i'm gonna sell it cheap. I don't particularly like view cameras smaller than 4x5.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh well...  Good luck with it.


----------



## Alpha (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks...any idea what a fair price would be for something like that?


----------

